# Hands on With the New EOS M100, EF 85mm f/1.4L IS & New Tilt Shift Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2017)

```
Photography Blog had a chance to get their eager hands on the all the new gear Canon announced today.</p>

<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_eos_m100_and_canon_eos_m10_side_by_side_comparison/">Canon EOS M100 and EOS M10 side-by-side comparison</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_eos_m100_hands_on_photos/">Canon EOS M100 hands-in</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_ef_85mm_f_1.4l_ts_e_50mm_ts_e_90mm_ts_e_135mm_and_macro_twin_lite_han/">Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L, TS-E 135mm f/4L hands-on</a></li>
</ul>
<p>Like most of you, we’re eager to see how the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS stacks up against Canon’s own EF 85mm f/1.2L II and Sigma’s 85mm f/1.4 DG Art lenses.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Jopa (Aug 29, 2017)

It would be cool to see some pics taken with those lenses, but not the lenses themselves. They all look good as expected, we know


----------



## mclaren777 (Aug 29, 2017)

Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.

Petal hoods > cylindrical hoods


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 29, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> 
> Petal hoods > cylindrical hoods



I could not disagree with you more


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> 
> Petal hoods > cylindrical hoods



Yeah, screw optical physics...give us hoods that look better.

Form >> Function

:


----------



## Alejandro (Aug 29, 2017)

Am i seeing wrong?

Is it 0.60 cm minimum focus distance for the 135mm?
And 0.25 cm on the 50mm?


----------



## littleB (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, those pictures confirm that besides 50, the 90 will extend a bit when focusing. And it looks like the 135 will not extend.


----------



## littleB (Aug 29, 2017)

Alejandro said:


> Am i seeing wrong?
> 
> Is it 0.60 cm minimum focus distance for the 135mm?
> And 0.25 cm on the 50mm?


Have a look at another picture. Its 0.486 *m*


----------



## Talys (Aug 29, 2017)

littleB said:


> Alejandro said:
> 
> 
> > Am i seeing wrong?
> ...



I think that a mfd of 2.5 mm would be impossible  They might as well advertise zero at that point, hehe... it's like the distance to the filter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Talys said:


> littleB said:
> 
> 
> > Alejandro said:
> ...



MFD is measured from the sensor.


----------



## scrup (Aug 29, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> 
> Petal hoods > cylindrical hoods



Petal Hoods are generally for wide angle zooms. 
Cylindrical hoods are for primes and longer focal lengths. They are better everyway in blocking stray light.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> ...



We all know designer hoods are all the rage. An Apple logo would help sales.


----------



## Talys (Aug 30, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> We all know designer hoods are all the rage. An Apple logo would help sales.



The Apple iCanon. Stores jumping up and down with 5 preorders? They'd have lineups around the block the two nights before for such a magical product.


----------



## hne (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> ...



Best form is cylindrical, since it can clip on in any rotational direction. I'm a bit let down by the hood bayonet mount for the 85/1.4IS. They made an effort and included an impact absorbing front bumper, but the hood can't be clip-on like on the 85/1.8? If it's bayonet mount, it could as well be petal, to aid aligning it.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 30, 2017)

mclaren777 said:


> Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> 
> Petal hoods > cylindrical hoods



Well, I've been using the hood from my TSe 45mm on my 85IIL for years. It's a shorter version and makes the lens a lot less intrusive and intimidating.


----------



## JMZawodny (Aug 30, 2017)

hne said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > mclaren777 said:
> ...



I absolutely detest the clip-on hoods. They are a pain to operate and feel flimsy.

As for cylindrical vs petal, in the end it all depends upon the inherent flare resistance of the optical design. If the petal was not required, the cylindrical was cheaper to fabricate.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 30, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> mclaren777 said:
> 
> 
> > Petty complaint: I dislike the lens hood on the new 85mm.
> ...



Yeah. I get the heebee jeebees every time I see the lens hood on the 85IIL.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2017)

Hood looks just about perfect to me. Wish they had similar on the 100 f 2.8L and 135 f 2 L both of which are ridiculously long. On those lenses I use them primarily to protect the front element and don't really need anything longer than the hood on the new 85L. I came pretty close to cutting a few inches from the 135L hood on my table saw a few times but just couldn't bring myself to do it considering the replacement cost. Never had a flare problem with either even sans hood. If I wanted to use a lens a foot and a half long I'd use a 70-200 zoom.


----------



## gekko (Aug 31, 2017)

Buy an inexpensive third party lens hood for your 135 and cut it to your desired length.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 31, 2017)

gekko said:


> Buy an inexpensive third party lens hood for your 135 and cut it to your desired length.



That's an interesting hack(saw).


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 31, 2017)

gekko said:


> Buy an inexpensive third party lens hood for your 135 and cut it to your desired length.



I thought about that but never got around to it. There are some inexpensive knock-offs on ebay. I lost the 135L in a smash and grab and haven't replaced it yet. There has been a lot of buzz about a revised 135L as well as this new 85L 1.4 IS. I think the new 85L should be a good replacement for now but I expect I'll still replace the 135L at some point if a new version doesn't appear. It's a great focal length that pretty much replaces a 70-200L for my purposes.

The 100L macro is even worse IMO. Seems especially odd for a Macro. You have to take the hood off for close up work where you would most like to have it for protection. Maybe I can get a volume discount on eBay.


----------



## jedy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm all for improved optics but between Canon and Sigma, their lenses are getting quite large.


----------

